

First Android netbook to cost about $250 - edw519
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=printArticleBasic&taxonomyName=Laptops&articleId=9132109&taxonomyId=76

======
tumult
Seems more like a "could" than a "to" if an editor wants to change the
headline.

